# Chemical Guys ONE



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi guys and girls, been looking at some waterless wash products and saw some videos of the CG One and it looks a great product with a nice finish.

Want something like this for the winter nights when time is of the essence, what is your opinion?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This gets great reviews !

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-low-on-eau-rinseless-wash-250ml.php


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you mean the Hose Free Eco wash?

If so, I didn't get on with it the first time round, but I've just switched back to using it a few weeks ago and absolutely love it now. (clearly user error before )

I find it has the best cleaning abilities of the 3 rinse-less products I have. That's HFE, ONR and Dodo Low on Eau. So will tackle the salt and grime that bit easier. I find you use less product with it too.

They're all very good, but I'll be using the Chemical Guy's for winter


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

scratcher said:


> Do you mean the Hose Free Eco wash?
> 
> If so, I didn't get on with it the first time round, but I've just switched back to using it a few weeks ago and absolutely love it now. (clearly user error before )
> 
> ...


Yeah the hose free wash, just thinking for winter etc and I'm moing house and won't have a drive way soon 

Worth a purchase me thinks :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> This gets great reviews !
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-juice-low-on-eau-rinseless-wash-250ml.php


Looks good thanks :thumb:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

i dilute 1/1 with watered down onr, works for me!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

scratcher said:


> Do you mean the Hose Free Eco wash?
> 
> If so, I didn't get on with it the first time round, but I've just switched back to using it a few weeks ago and absolutely love it now. (clearly user error before )
> 
> ...


All you ever wanted to know about HFE is here I always did wonder
what your outcome was Scratcher. Glad to hear that it was positive... :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've used CG One, and I thought it was pretty good - worth a go.

I've moved onto Optimum ONR now - I can get my Golf done in about 20 mins which is short enough for me to not worry about using a waterless wash.

Also got a gallon of Adams Waterless wash for when I'm away from home, but it hardly gets used.

T


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Lowiepete said:


> All you ever wanted to know about HFE is here I always did wonder
> what your outcome was Scratcher. Glad to hear that it was positive... :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Cheers Steve 

I was starting to get used to it before but then the hosepipe ban was lifted so started using my conventional shampoos again. But now I have a lot less time to clean my car I went back to it and instantly gelled this time 

I find it smells of Calpol too.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I've just taken a quick look on the CG site and their _ONE_ product is shown
as containing carnauba _and_ kaolin clay. Whilst the latter can be a very 
effective cleaner, it can also get into the tiniest cracks between seals and 
then dry white! It might take 15 to 20 minutes to clean the car, but it'll take
around 2 hours of very painstaking work to remove the white bits.

At nine quid for a 16 fl oz bottle, it's probably one of the more expensive
waterless washes on the market. That's probably why there are no answers;
few people see it as a viable product for the money. For an extra quid you 
could get some Eco Touch Waterless _and_ get two high quality MF towels 
thrown in. The Eco Touch will bring you a bit of bling and _no_ white bits!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> I've just taken a quick look on the CG site and their _ONE_ product is shown
> as containing carnauba _and_ kaolin clay. Whilst the latter can be a very
> effective cleaner, it can also get into the tiniest cracks between seals and
> then dry white! It might take 15 to 20 minutes to clean the car, but it'll take
> ...


Thanks very much, appreciate the fact you researched the product for me, I would not have known about the white residue itherwise:thumb:


----------

